# Angeln am dennenloher see (bayern) tipps?



## nExX (26. Mai 2007)

grüßt euch, wollt mal fragen ob irgendjemand von euch erfahrungen mit diesem see hatt
will dort nächste woche mal angeln gehn und könnte paar tipps gut gebrauchen...

danke schon mal im vorraus..

mfg


----------



## Elwood (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln am dennenloher see (bayern) tipps?*

Also über den dennenloher see kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, aber der Altmühlsee soll auf Karpfen und Wels sehr gut sein war zwar selber noch nicht dort aber ein paar Kollegen. Im Juli hab ich vor mal da ne wochen session zu starten.


----------



## nExX (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln am dennenloher see (bayern) tipps?*

ja altmühlsee hab ich mir auch schon überlegt. bin aber von dem see wegen den vielen brassen nicht so begeistert...


----------



## Elwood (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln am dennenloher see (bayern) tipps?*

Weiss nicht wie des dort so mit den Brassen ist, würde mich persönlich net abschrecken dort mal ne Session zu starten.:g


----------



## nExX (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln am dennenloher see (bayern) tipps?*

ja ich war da schön öffters...ist ein tolles hecht gewässer aber mit karpfen hab ich noch keine so guten erfahrungen gemacht...kleiner tip von mir wenn du in der ecke angeln willst geh an den altmühlzuleiter Ornbau
ist ein 1a karpfengewässer!


----------



## Erdwurm (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln am dennenloher see (bayern) tipps?*

altmuehlsee brauchst gar nix starten! alles verboten da! fuettern bootfahren uebernachten! einfach alles verboten


----------



## nExX (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln am dennenloher see (bayern) tipps?*

jo jo weiß ich scho...des einzige gewässer in der nähe, wo ich weiß, dass nachtangeln erlaubt ist, ist der altmühlzuleiter in gern, das dumme daran ist nur, dass man so eine übernachtungsbestätigung (od wie auch immer das heist) von einer pension braucht..find ich ziemlich sinnlos!


----------



## Humphfry (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln am dennenloher see (bayern) tipps?*



Erdwurm schrieb:


> altmuehlsee brauchst gar nix starten! alles verboten da! fuettern bootfahren uebernachten! einfach alles verboten



Ganz genau.

Der Cormoran ausm Osten soll dort auch des Öfteren seine Bahnen ziehen.


----------



## Oeschi (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln am dennenloher see (bayern) tipps?*

Hallo Forengemeinde,

Da ich evtl. In den nächsten Wochen an diesen See fahren möchte, hoffe ich auf aktuelle Info's der Boardies?!

Interessant wären Infos zum Nachtangeln?
Aufstellen eines Bivi?
Fischbestand, Bootsverleih usw.

Tagsüber soll es auf Raubfisch mit der Spinnrute gehen, über Nacht auf Karpfen und evtl. Waller.


----------



## spacecarp (6. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln am dennenloher see (bayern) tipps?*

Sooo, leider zu spät für die letzte Frage, kann aber für alle Interessierten die Infos hier reinstellen.

Ich selber kenne den See so lange ich denken kann und seit letztem Jahr wird er auch von meinem Verein bewirtschaftet.

Spinnfischen ist generell verboten am see
c&r ist offiziell auch verboten, wird aber mittlerweile toleriert, ebenso wie das nachtangeln.
Bivvys so lange sie keinen Boden haben sind ebenfalls erlaubt oder aber man kann mit einem Wohnmobil an der Straße campieren.
Anfüttern ist so lange man es nicht übertreibt, zwar nicht erlaubt aber toleriert.

Karpfen gibt es dort reichlich in Größenordnungen von 1-23 Kg
Waller bis 185 cm (bestätigt, angeblich noch größer)

An Hechten ist in dieser Gegend generell ein sehr guter Bestand mit einigen Fischen über 1m

Aber auch Schleien, Brachsen und andere Weißfische gibt es dort in beachtlichen Größen.

Zander soll es angeblich auch gute geben, ich hab allerdings noch von keinem Fang gehört.

Aale sind dort bis 3 Pfd. zu fangen

Topspots sind die insel und der Straßenseitig gelegene tiefere Teil des Sees.
Der bis zu 70cm tiefe und weiche Schlamm ist tatsächlich ein riesen Problem aber es gibt in fast jedem Teil des sees auch festere lehmige Stellen oder im Uferbereich auch Sand.

Das dürften so ziemlich alle interessanten Details sein, bei Fragen dürft ihr mich aber auch gerne per PN anschreiben.


----------



## willi373 (21. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln am dennenloher see (bayern) tipps?*

wo kann man den tageskarten für den dennenloher see kaufen? und was kosten die? vielleicht so noch ein paar infos parat??


----------



## carp schorsch (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln am dennenloher see (bayern) tipps?*

Karten bekommste am kiosk .Auf Karpfen gehste zu den inseln schmeis direkt an die insel da haste fast immer erfolg#6


----------



## whyssler (25. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln am dennenloher see (bayern) tipps?*

Servus , war dieses Jahr schon jemand am Dennenloher ? Wie sieht es mit dem Fischbestand aus ? Gruß


----------



## Sommesba (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln am dennenloher see (bayern) tipps?*

Würde mich auch mal interessieren. Würde da gerne im Juli/August für ein Wochenende hingehen.


----------



## whyssler (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln am dennenloher see (bayern) tipps?*

Letzte Woche da gewesen , gefangen wurde hauptsachlich Karpfen K2 und K3 , Wels und Hecht. Viele gute Rotfedern im See


----------



## Goldrush (13. April 2015)

*AW: Angeln am dennenloher see (bayern) tipps?*

Servus zusammen, 

da es ja nun bald wieder los geht und das Wetter auch wieder in die richtige Richtung schlägt, mal meine Frage an evtl. Ortsansässige vom Dennenloher See wie aktuell die Lage ist bezüglich Fischbestand und Fänge der letzten Woche oder Monate?

Vielleicht hat einer auch etwas Feedback zum Jahr 2014 an diesem See? 

Leider muss ich von meiner Seite aus sagen, war nun ein paar mal vereinzelt vor Ort und nie wirklich was gefangen bzw. auch schon sehr starke Bissflauten gehabt. Dies hat auch ein Gerücht bestätigt (was mir zu getragen wurde), das recht wenig dort gehen soll. Letztendlich überzeuge ich mich davon aber immer noch selbst und gebe darauf nun nicht all zu viel. 

Hat jemand vielleicht auch Infos dazu oder zum Fischbestand?

Wäre über Infos dankbar. 

Gruß Andi


----------



## Goldrush (14. April 2015)

*AW: Angeln am dennenloher see (bayern) tipps?*

Nabend zusammen.. keiner Infos?


----------



## Ossipeter (14. April 2015)

*AW: Angeln am dennenloher see (bayern) tipps?*



Goldrush schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen.. keiner Infos?



Frage doch mal direkt beim Pächter nach:
www.fischereiverein-wassertruedingen.de


----------



## Goldrush (16. April 2015)

*AW: Angeln am dennenloher see (bayern) tipps?*

Moin Peter, ja daa dacht ich mir auch schon. Nur ob meistens sind die inoffiziellen Infos doch besser oder?


----------

